# Lets see your Flip Flop designs



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Just got in my first shipment of blank flip flops and wanted to see what others have designed for them.

Any templates for this yet? in CDR in the flip flop sizes.

Going to give this a go and see how well it sells.

Post photos if you have them.

I wonder how they will hold up walking on the beach and in the water.

When i get some designed and made i will take photos of them at the beach.


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

Is this for dye sub or what. That's an interesting idea and it never even crossed my mind. I would be very interested to know how this can turn out. Please post pics.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Just a few -


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

On-line Jerseys said:


> Just a few -


I really like those! So are these done with dye sub or what? And where do you get the blank flip flops and how much are they?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

bircanboss said:


> I really like those! So are these done with dye sub or what? And where do you get the blank flip flops and how much are they?


They are dye sub and we get ours from Kevin at Johnson Plastics - 888-869-7834. Price depends on quantity. I would also recommend to get the tool that is made to insert the top piece to the bottom piece. makes life a whole lot easier.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks good how are you designing for them do you have a template?

Big ? are you selling any and for what price!!


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

On-line Jerseys said:


> They are dye sub and we get ours from Kevin at Johnson Plastics - 888-869-7834. Price depends on quantity. I would also recommend to get the tool that is made to insert the top piece to the bottom piece. makes life a whole lot easier.


Wow, they've got some cool stuff to sublimate! Thanks for the help


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

bircanboss said:


> Wow, they've got some cool stuff to sublimate! Thanks for the help


Kevin provides the best customer service one can imagine. Just one example - we print 7 days a week and had a miscomminication on an order that was going to result in us having to shut down for the entire weekend. Kevin had a courrier deliver the product to our door within three hours saving our weekend.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I get mine at Conde but I am going to check Johnson Plastics prices as they are not cheap. They are dye sub and you do not use a template (at least I don't) Here is a video that may help you out.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiLr4sTcDDM[/media]

Katrina


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Our templates are now posted in our support section for all three sizes.
Sublimation Printing, Supplies, Inks, Tips and Tricks, CrystalMPrints, Transfer Paper, Heat Presses, Direct to Garment - Order Online!

You will need PartnerNet access to download these. It is free for our clients.

For assembling there are several options:
-Button puller (available at medical supply store)
-Small needle-nose pliers

Let me know what you think of them.
We are in the process of planning new styles and side colors.

"A product with Legs!"


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Is there really a market for $30 retail flip flops? That's about what you would have to charge with a normal profit margin.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

splathead said:


> Is there really a market for $30 retail flip flops? That's about what you would have to charge with a normal profit margin.


I do not sell mine for no where near $30, wish I could though. The ones I make in my shop are specialty items done for greek paraphernalia as they are the only ones that has been interested in a personalized flip flop. I personally where Havaiana's and wouldn't buy a pair for myself but the greeks seem to love them.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

What are they made of exactly. Is it rubber backed mousepad material?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Conde_David said:


> Let me know what you think of them.
> We are in the process of planning new styles and side colors.
> 
> "A product with Legs!"


David,

Our feeling is that dye sub is perfectly suited for the high end of a market. Many times it seems corners are cut to keep pricing down on blanks. If you look at the market, flip flops are either customized as discussed in this thread or on wide straps but I have not seen one with both. If there were a set that had wide neoprene straps it would make the flip flop much more comfortable to wear plus add another area to print upon. With this you would have a $45 pair of flip flops.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Mark thanks. I agree.

Our goal is to get a product to market and then begin to improve it and lower the cost.
Expect sublimation straps in the future.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Conde_David said:


> Mark thanks. I agree.
> 
> Our goal is to get a product to market and then begin to improve it and lower the cost.
> Expect sublimation straps in the future.


Thanks David - as stated in our case we would prefer a higher quality product versus a lower cost. Look forward to product improvements.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

(Let me know what you think of them.
We are in the process of planning new styles and side colors.)

I have showed them not subed yet to one 25 year old beach bride to be now and she says.

Why are they black she would not have black flip flops on for her weddings maybe for the guys but not the girls and the girls is who she would buy them for.

She likes the idea of having a custom name and image on them but for under $10 she can buy the just marred flip flops that make a imprint in the sand as they walk and she likes that better.
As no one can see the design when you have them on.

Brides i hope will look at this different when i show them ones all done.
We will be meeting with another bride on Thursday so i will see.

Colors
We Really need white ones and a lower price for them.
You can buy white, black and many other color flip flips that are of better quality but with no dye sub area for only 69 cents each wholesale that you can screen print onto.
We are thinking of doing that for non custom items like ones that just say.
Best man, Groomsmen, Father of the bride, Bridesmaids and so on and sell them for $9.99 each.
I wonder if if have this will they pay that much more like $22 for a custom full color one.

It seems like adding the dye sub area should only cost a small amount more to add to the flip flop.
If we could buy them for $3 each and then sell them for $12 that would be so much more easy to sell and in many colors.

Going to give it a very hard try and see but we deal with brides just about every day and the just marred flip flops are the most used ones we see at beach wedding all year.
Next would be white flips with rhinestones on them that sell for around $18 to $24 each.

I agree with Mark a custom wide neoprene strap would make them worth more and you could see it when they have it on.
For that matter just adding a custom neoprene strap to a 69 cent flip flop would make them worth more and a new custom item that we could sell for a lot less.

I have all ready looked for white straps but can not find any to buy with a white strap on top that will look a little more like for a beach wedding.
A lot of brides just go bear foot.
We have shot over 300 beach weddings in just the past 4 years so i do have first hand experance on this.
I might end up buying the 69 cent white flip flops and taking the straps off to use and charge $1 more for a white strap.

When i have time i am going to see if i can get hot fit rhinestones to stick to the strap to that would make it look better and sell for more with little extra cost.

For it to work out right for weddings the customer (bride and groom) must have good engagement photos so they can give you one and you must have a copy right from the photographer saying it is ok to use the photo for this.
Other wise you will only be able to use text for the names and wedding date.
So i need to have a upload area included in my shopping cart for uploading the images to me to use.

I am going to try and sell this in sets for all of the wedding party.

The bride and groom 
all the bridesmaids
all the groomsmen

then extras for mother and fathers and kids.
If we hit gold they will buy a set for all the guests at the wedding to that would be great.

I have website for this all ready but i am having a heck of a time with making the shopping cart do what i want.
I have 4 cart systems i have paid for and one free one and so far nothing works like i want it to.
Just found out today that one of them i have almost 200 products in will not let me set a free shipping for orders over $100. I have this all ready designed into the site with banners saying this.
OO well i need to make some imprinted samples this week and take them to the beach and get this going.

Never know how it is going to go till you try.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Eddie,

You really have to dive into the custom flip flop small print to get the real cost of these $10 flip flops. First minimum qtys are typically 50 which gets you down to the $12.00 range. Then each imprint is 50 per color. Then it is another $50 per location, etc etc. Three color single location design now gets you to $16.00 per . Bottom line - there really is no comparison to a full dye sub custom flip flop versus the other screened flip flops. Just like a shirt - you can not compete with a silk screener on 100 shirts with a single color logo stuck on the front. That is not our market and why I keep preaching to the people who make sublimated blanks of any type that we need to be concentrating on the high end not on high volume cheap products. High end, full custom flip flops will sell for $45 without to much resistance.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

On-line Jerseys said:


> High end, full custom flip flops will sell for $45 without to much resistance.


Wish I had your customers because I do not have any that will pay $45 for a flip flop.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

On-line Jerseys said:


> Eddie,
> 
> You really have to dive into the custom flip flop small print to get the real cost of these $10 flip flops. First minimum qtys are typically 50 which gets you down to the $12.00 range. Then each imprint is 50 per color. Then it is another $50 per location, etc etc. Three color single location design now gets you to $16.00 per . Bottom line - there really is no comparison to a full dye sub custom flip flop versus the other screened flip flops. Just like a shirt - you can not compete with a silk screener on 100 shirts with a single color logo stuck on the front. That is not our market and why I keep preaching to the people who make sublimated blanks of any type that we need to be concentrating on the high end not on high volume cheap products. High end, full custom flip flops will sell for $45 without to much resistance.


I agree why make the industry cheap after all it is a customized one of a kind thing...Everyone needs to hold fast to pricing


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

taricp35 said:


> Wish I had your customers because I do not have any that will pay $45 for a flip flop.


Go to any mall and look at the price of any high end flip flop. They are all well over $30.00. Of course you can go to Walmart and get them for $5.00 but that is not the market for dye sub. Take the existing flip flop being discussed add a picture of the kids on it. Imagine wide neoprene straps dye sub with Happy Mothers Day - You really think that is not a $45 flip flop? You would surely get more bang for your buck - no pun intended - then a nice bouquet of flowers.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

> High end, full custom flip flops will sell for $45 without to much resistance.


Your website lists them for $24.95, not $45!

I have passed on the flip flops because of the high costs... Plus the design is invisible when being worn. 

Why are the blanks so expensive?? It you were to see these undecorated in a store you would not pay more than $5 RETAIL for them. They look like 99¢ flip flops.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

jiarby said:


> Your website lists them for $24.95, not $45!
> 
> I have passed on the flip flops because of the high costs... Plus the design is invisible when being worn.
> 
> Why are the blanks so expensive?? It you were to see these undecorated in a store you would not pay more than $5 RETAIL for them. They look like 99¢ flip flops.


If you take time to read the $45 price is based on having sublimated neoprene straps. You can sell to the Walmart crowd or the Nordstrom crowd - we all make our choices.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

taricp35 said:


> Wish I had your customers because I do not have any that will pay $45 for a flip flop.


Well about a year ago I had a guy tell me just what you are saying. Only he was complaining about shirts. So I contacted a school in his town and told him what I'm going to do and he would be welcome to come and watch. I traveled to his town and it was a school his children went to I setup at a basketball game. He was trying to sell shirts for $14 and we were selling them for $25 plus other items when the night was over he said people kept tell me I'm to high priced you just proved to me that if they want them it didn't matter on price. Some do walk away but thats alright it just makes room at the table for people that are willing to pay the price.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

All i can say is i am going to give this a shot and see.

As for screen print ones i would do them myself for under $1 each one and sell them for $9.99 or less

As for walmart and other stores i have spent a lot of time looking at them and the prices the ones at our local walmart that are a bit nicer then the dye sub ones with no design on them cost $2
Better ones with the OP brand with a color screen print cost $4 i walk my dog in them a few times a day.
Then even the branded ones like betty boop and disney ones only cost $6 in full color designs.

Basic wedding flip flops on-line cost from $7 to $12 with very nice pre made wedding designs on them.
That is why i would sell mine if i did the basic wedding logo names for $9.99 or less.

This is what we see on the beach the most at weddings
Victoria Lynn Just Married honeymoon womens flip flop - WrapWithUs Wedding Favors

$6.99 sold one at a time and in other styles and names to like bride and groom.
So this is what for me i have to over come and get the brides to pay me $22 for custom ones.

I am looking for a place to buy the just married ones wholesale to sell to.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

On-line Jerseys said:


> Go to any mall and look at the price of any high end flip flop. They are all well over $30.00.


 When I go to my local mall the high end flip flops have Polo, Izod, D&G, Burberry, Coach, LV, Gucci, and the likes not a neoprene flip flop, at least not at the mall I go to.



> Take the existing flip flop being discussed add a picture of the kids on it. Imagine wide neoprene straps dye sub with Happy Mothers Day - You really think that is not a $45 flip flop?


 A pair of neoprene flip flops with a picture of the kids on it and happy mothers day on the strap is not a $45 dollar flip flop to me. _(my opinion here)_ as I would not buy that because it's corny to me but other people may love that style. Hey to each it's own. I did not say they were not worth that I just said I personally would not pay that for them. 

I only said that I wish I had your customers as my customers will not pay $45 for a pair of flip flops. If you have customers that would buy them for that price then I am happy for you, just wish I could run into those types of customers a time or two.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

selzler said:


> Well about a year ago I had a guy tell me just what you are saying. Only he was complaining about shirts. So I contacted a school in his town and told him what I'm going to do and he would be welcome to come and watch. I traveled to his town and it was a school his children went to I setup at a basketball game. He was trying to sell shirts for $14 and we were selling them for $25 plus other items when the night was over he said people kept tell me I'm to high priced you just proved to me that if they want them it didn't matter on price. Some do walk away but thats alright it just makes room at the table for people that are willing to pay the price.


How is this the same thing? All I said is that I wish I had customers that would buy a pair flip flops for $45. No complaining here. Just wish I had customers like that, that's all. I didn't say he couldn't get that price, I just wish my customers would spend like that.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

I just did my first 6 designs on flip flops so i have some samples.

They have a very strong smell to them.
You open up the bags and it hits you and when you press then it is even stronger.
It gets you in the throte and it burns my eyes it is so strong.

Then when placing the straps on they are still so strong smelling it still burns your eyes.
I took them in the house and we had to move them outside as it made our living room smell strong with the smell it has.
I would have to wonder if this is toxic it is very strong and the eyes burning is not normal for anything else i have dye subed.

Need to make sure you place the right size straps on the right size flip flops and make sure you place the right strap on the right foot and the left on the left they are a different size made to go on each side.

They look good as far as the press on but they tend to bend upwords after being pressed so the top toe area and the back is bent upword.

My wife dose not like them at all she says they look cheep and cheezy but hay some people love that kind of stuff. She also thinks they will fall apart on the beach in the water. I am wondering that to as the fibers of the top are just sticking out all around the top of the flip flop. Seems like is water they will fray out.
I will go walk on the beach and in the water with them on Friday and see if they hold up and will be taking photos of them to get ready to start selling them.

I walked around in some and the med is just to small for me and the large is a little to big i am a 9 1/2 size .
They are not as nice at all for how they fit compared to my OP flip flops. 

Going to offer two versions one with the same image on both or for more $ two images one on each foot.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

We have never had any curling issue with our flip flops and for those that have done mouse pads or other neoprene items the smell is the same. I am not sure what others think but 50% of people who buy them will never wear them - they are a novelty item. Here is another one we did for a women who works for the University of Utah - she has then displayed in her office.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

I have done neoprene place mats and neoprene Stadium cushions and the flop flops are much stronger smelling.
I think you are right this is a novelty item and for a wedding it just has to last a few hours and then becomes a Gift to take home for the people that got one.
Another good way to market them.
I hope to sell 12 at a time or more.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

We just meet with a bride and groom and showed them the Flip Flops.

They did hire us for their wedding photography.
They think the Flip Flops are not something they would have at the wedding.
The bride likes them for the photo on them but that was it.

Just like mark posted for the most part- she says it would be neat to have one set with their engagement photos on it to be displayed for fun at home.
But they would not buy it it would have to be a gift from someone they would much rather have a 8x10 or 11x14 print to hang on the wall.
She says they are not the kind of thing they would want at the wedding.
The groom did not have a lot to say except that he would never have on something like that and it looks more like something for kids not adults.

Have to keep that in mind market it to the kids at weddings to but they have no kids sizes!!!.

So two brides out of two do not like them so far.

I think what we may end us seeing is higher end weddings they will think it is to cheezy and lower end wedding they will like them but can not afford them.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't like flip flops cuz of the strap between my toes. Rubs me wrong. Annoys the hell out of me. Don't know how folks wear them like that. Its like a thong for you foot. ugh.

What I'd like to find is kinda like the crocs. You could sub the top and some how attach it like the flip flop strap and sub the bottom also.

Or like the Nike slide flops. (like this http://www.shoedeals4u.com/images/shoes/large/312497-081.jpgWere ) there is the strap across the middle of it. Sub that and the sandal bottom. But my sons was not velcroed like this one. His strap was one piece all the way across. 

You could then see what was subbed on top and on the foot.

Mark


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Mark - your comments are a nice opening to understanding ones market. Dye sublimation is unique and if you do not have a defined niche and market you will be constantly battling yourself on pricing. We all have made the mistake, including myself, of selling what we like versus what the market likes. Take out sports apparel and from all of our experience dye sublimation is geared towards women of all ages and guys ranging from 14-29. Is a middle aged man going to buy a pair of flips flops never the less custom flip flops? Probably not. Is a middle aged man going to buy a $30 t-shirt - probably not. We are the Walmart crowd. The market that appreciates the design work suitable for dye sublimation is women and the "hip crowd". Those two demographics will pay 2-5 times the price for an item then the average middle aged man.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Good point Mark!


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mark,
Have you ever tried to market the flop flops to go with the uniforms you do. ? By this I mean that most softball guys were the flip flops and crocs to games and tourneys before strapping on the cleats. 
Matching flops to go with the shirts. ! 
Curious about that.
Mark


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

freebird1963 said:


> Mark,
> Have you ever tried to market the flop flops to go with the uniforms you do. ? By this I mean that most softball guys were the flip flops and crocs to games and tourneys before strapping on the cleats.
> Matching flops to go with the shirts. !
> Curious about that.
> Mark


In the past we have only sold softball jerseys wholesale. That has come to an end as we are too busy to do any real wholesale work. Starting May 1 www.batterzbox.com will be launched hitting the softball market direct. You are dead on with the connection of softball and flip flops. The other market we are going direct in May is rowing and again a huge market for matching flip flops.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok i had some time today to take some photos at the beach of the Flip Flops.

Here is what i ended up with.























































The packing design for now,









The curving i was talking about.
They all curl up like this.









Also they still stink. Driving with a box of six of them gets very strong inside the car.
Even on the beach they did not air out.


----------



## Mollygrubber (Dec 14, 2007)

I think they are suppose to curl so when you walk it firms your buttocks.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

LMBO @ Molly's comment

Jae


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Mollygrubber said:


> I think they are suppose to curl so when you walk it firms your buttocks.


Not! but it was funny.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

On-line Jerseys said:


> In the past we have only sold softball jerseys wholesale. That has come to an end as we are too busy to do any real wholesale work. Starting May 1 www.batterzbox.com will be launched hitting the softball market direct. You are dead on with the connection of softball and flip flops. The other market we are going direct in May is rowing and again a huge market for matching flip flops.


 
Another market would be MMA clothing companies or fighters......I personally wear flip flops out to all my fights!!!





Guys the end product looks GREAT big props to you guys that have tried them and posted pictures. If they where a little bit more reasonable I would so get some for my line


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

We showed them to another bride and groom today and no go they would not want that at there wedding.
We also showed them some save the date magnets we are making and they loved that and may buy some.
We also showed a florist that dose a lot of beach weddings the flip flops and a lot of other items to see if she would want to offer some of our items to brides they sell to and display the items in her store.
She loved the rhinestone caps and shirts we make. Likes the dye sub design shirts loved the magnets but would not even want to have the flip flops in her store to show. She thinks she can sell the heck out of the magnets as a wedding give away gift item.

I am thinking of putting a sign outside our store when we are open saying make your own custom flip flops and have clip art ready to use for designs and let people make a custom vacation take home gift


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

no matter how you decorate it you can't get past the fact that they look like cheap-a$$ flipflops... especially with the ganky rubber toe thing. 

Think about a time in your life when you ever paid $20-40 for some flip flops... 


I couldn't think of any either!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

jiarby said:


> no matter how you decorate it you can't get past the fact that they look like cheap-a$$ flipflops... especially with the ganky rubber toe thing.
> 
> Think about a time in your life when you ever paid $20-40 for some flip flops...
> 
> ...


The rubber tops is the single issue with the flip flops being sold as an apparel item to be worn. As far as flip flops going for $20 + - most guys are "WalMart'ers". They are not going to spend $20+ for a pair of flip flops nor will they pay $25+ for a shirt. If someone is trying to make money selling custom apparel of any kind to the WalMarters good luck. Google womens flip flops - you will find many for $20+.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm at a craft sale this weekend started on Fri. I'm doing the flip flops here and they told me I can't print any here any more because the people complained about the smell we did sell 5 pair at $45 on friday. And not much else hope something else will sell to day.


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

Do we need to use sublimation ink for the flip flops or can we use transfer paper. I have a c120 epson. Will this work?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

marvi said:


> Do we need to use sublimation ink for the flip flops or can we use transfer paper. I have a c120 epson. Will this work?



The flip flops shown are for dye sublimation only. Not sure if they have any on the market for regular inkjet.


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

Has anyone used a C120? I have a 1400 but don't want to use sublimation ink in it. I have 2 120's and thought I'd designate one to sublimation. Any ideas?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nope but I do have an Epson c88+ that I switched over to sublimation. Like you I also have a 1400 but because it was more expensive and I can always pick up another c88 for $50, I decided that would be the best way to go. I am sure you will be fine switching the 120 to sublimation.


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks so so much. These quick replies keep me going.
Do I need special paper for sublimation? I want to do blank flip flops.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

You can switch the c120 over only down fall is it's smaller so depending on what your printing you will be limited.

Also you will need special paper and ink. The ink is rather expensive too


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

Do you all know the cheapest and best ink and paper? I'll use a continuous system if I get this started and it's working ok.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

I like using silkscreenprinting.com to get supplies


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

Do the flip flops still smell as was posted earlier? Where is a cheap supplier?


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Mine do still smell we have to keep them outside in a workshop if i bring them in the house my wife cant stand the smell.
I think if someone just buys one set they will not be to bad over time.
If you send a box load i think they will be calling you


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

That is very very helpful. I was going to use them for a spa and that's not a good idea.


----------



## BRAD62 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very Cool idea!


----------



## station22designs (Dec 28, 2009)

What type of printer is everyone using?


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

GX7000 great color


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

Here's a non-smelly possible option: Heritage Online Catalog

It's not dye sub. Heritage has a video showing how to screenprint them, and I have used apparel vinyl on them.


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

Where did you get the apparel vinyl and is that what it's called?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

marvi said:


> Where did you get the apparel vinyl and is that what it's called?


It's called Heat Transfer Vinyl. I get mine from Specialty-Graphics but others sell it as well. 

Heat applied transfer vinyl film for t-shirt and apparel decorating


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

What ink do you print with?


----------



## CaulkinsGraphics (Jun 12, 2007)

I built these for my late night bathroom trips when I am working at the Fire Station.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

marvi said:


> What ink do you print with?


Sublimation ink.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

CaulkinsGraphics said:


> I built these for my late night bathroom trips when I am working at the Fire Station.


cool looking flops.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

Like it looks cool..


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

Has anyone found smell-free flip flops?


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

is there a company that sells them to Germany too ????
They are not available over here...


----------



## MsHutch (Jul 19, 2008)

Like you Susan, I'd like to know if there are any distributors/suppliers in Canada. I think probably not, but no harm in asking.


----------



## guest25413 (Oct 19, 2007)

I have really enjoyed the various designs posted here. Has anyone entered the Conde flip flop design contest? All of you have such great artwork, I bet a winner would be from this group. Check their webpages for the details, but the 1st prize is an iPad!!


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

Have you heard of a non-smelly flip flop yet?


----------



## guest25413 (Oct 19, 2007)

I have had some luck in dispersing the smell by setting them out in the sunlight before I imprint them. A couple hours seems to cut the smell in half for some reason. Try it and let me know if it works for you.


----------



## andraded (Oct 26, 2011)

How is it possible to sublimate on dark rubber flipflops (like black Havaianas)? Do I have to apply anything to the slipper in order for the color to appear?


----------



## guest25413 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sublimation printing on black items is not possible, the black flip flops you see are white when they start, then they print them black.


----------



## andraded (Oct 26, 2011)

oh I see!! Doesnt it fade? Is there anything you apply on top of the printed flip flop to avoid fading?

And also, what type of slippers are being used? (I mean the material... rubber, eva, pvc, pe etc)

I have never made any on my own but have received several at weddings and other parties, none of which had a bad smell.... I wonder what its causing the bad smell everyone is talking about,....


----------



## guest25413 (Oct 19, 2007)

The flip flops are sublimation tested. The big suppliers all have them:

Flip Flops for Sublimation Imprinting - Cond Wear SubliSandals - DyeTrans.com

They do not need to be coated as the sublimation inks sink into the shoe. They would fade if left too long in the sun.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

andraded said:


> oh I see!! Doesnt it fade? Is there anything you apply on top of the printed flip flop to avoid fading?
> 
> And also, what type of slippers are being used? (I mean the material... rubber, eva, pvc, pe etc)
> 
> I have never made any on my own but have received several at weddings and other parties, none of which had a bad smell.... I wonder what its causing the bad smell everyone is talking about,....


The rubber when heated releases gas. Mousepads have the same issue, but not as bad.

Of course you have to worry about stinky feet using them, but not a problem when they are new.


----------



## ArmandoG (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice Designs!


----------

